
Copycat coders create 'vulnerable' apps - kgraves
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49960387
======
kgraves
To be more specific, the research[0] was conducted using C++ code snippets
from Stack Overflow.

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.01321](https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.01321)

